# Solved: Broken Sword 1. Shadow Of The Templars.....Help



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi there

I decided to have a play at some old games, so I installed BS1 and got ready to play. However I get a black screen with white writing saying.......(roughly)

Inncorrect CD
Place CD 1 in the drive and press any key


The thing is I HAVE got CD 1 in the drive. Taking it out and putting it back in has no effect at all, it still says I have got *Incorrect CD* 

I have got Windows XP, Navida GeForce FX 5200, Athlon 64.

Why won't it recognize CD1  ?? There's not a mark on the disk and it's not damaged as the game has only been played twice before.

Thanks for any help


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that  However Those links you provided are patches for Broken Sword 4....Angel Of Death.

It's Broken Sword 1.....The shadow Of The Templars that I'm having the above problem with.

Thanks again for trying 

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

bonniescot said:


> Thanks for that  However Those links you provided are patches for Broken Sword 4....Angel Of Death.
> 
> It's Broken Sword 1.....The shadow Of The Templars that I'm having the above problem with.
> 
> ...


Silly me sorry hang on its been a long long day


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you got a dvd drive as well try the disc in the other drive and start


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi there 

Yes I have tried my dvd drive as well. I have tried both decks but still get the same error message about *Incorrect CD*

I'm stumped completely. Seems I'm having no luck at all with my games *sigh*

I don't think there is a patch for Broken Sword 1 or I would try that also.

Thanks anyway  Sounds like you've had a rough day too 

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

bonniescot said:


> Hi there
> 
> Yes I have tried my dvd drive as well. I have tried both decks but still get the same error message about *Incorrect CD*
> 
> ...


I had the same trouble with it and i know what to do and its rattling around my brain somewhere


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Any ideas......anyone ?? Still having the same problem. Thanks 

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi i have been looking high and low ... Is that game original or made by soldout as part of their budget range please

Broken Sword is very picky about CD-rom disk letters. You need to give your CD-rom the disk letter D: or E: in order to make the game
"find" the CD.


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

No, it's not the Sold Out range, it's the expensive game


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Try that tip in my last post

and see here for using an emulator to run
http://scummvm.sourceforge.net/

download here windows installer and try that
http://www.scummvm.org/downloads.php#stable


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Blackmirror said:


> Hi i have been looking high and low ... Is that game original or made by soldout as part of their budget range please
> 
> Broken Sword is very picky about CD-rom disk letters. You need to give your CD-rom the disk letter D: or E: in order to make the game
> "find" the CD.


Not quite sure what you mean there, but My ROM drives are D:\ & E:\ already

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Blackmirror said:


> Try that tip in my last post
> 
> and see here for using an emulator to run
> http://scummvm.sourceforge.net/
> ...


Had a try at this also, but cannot get it *find* the game in order to play it on here. Sorry I'm not the brightest bulb in the shop hahahaha

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

bonniescot said:


> Not quite sure what you mean there, but My ROM drives are D:\ & E:\ already
> 
> Meg, Scotland, UK


Well thats okay then .. sometimes if they are not it will cause that error


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Did you press the go up to search for broken sword
it should bring a list up


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi there again

Yes I can now get it to run on ScummVM but sadly there is no sound  at all and I hate games with no sound. Dunno if i can tweak about with the options or not.

Thanks again

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

bonniescot said:


> Hi there again
> 
> Yes I can now get it to run on ScummVM but sadly there is no sound  at all and I hate games with no sound. Dunno if i can tweak about with the options or not.
> 
> ...


Yes have a tweakand a fiddle in the audio section


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Had a tweak about in options  but still no sound at all


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

bonniescot said:


> Had a tweak about in options  but still no sound at all


sorry will see if i can find anything


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.scummvm.org/faq.php#question.no-sound

have a look here


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Blackmirror said:


> http://www.scummvm.org/faq.php#question.no-sound
> 
> have a look here


I had a look there, but sadly there wasn't anything to help, but I have written to ScummVM, so perhaps the powers that be can help 

Thanks for all your help though

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Now I have sound effects but no speech or music


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

Hi there 

GREAT NEWS !!!!!!! Black Mirror, it seems you were right. BS games don't like my E:\ Drive, so I took your advice and installed the game totally from my D:\ drive, setting the compatibility to Win 95. Hey Presto, it installed and runs like a dream, complete with sound, music and effects. No need for ScummVM any more. Case Solved............Thanks again, you're a star !!!!!!!! Thanks to other too !!!

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

bonniescot said:


> Hi there
> 
> GREAT NEWS !!!!!!! Black Mirror, it seems you were right. BS games don't like my E:\ Drive, so I took your advice and installed the game totally from my D:\ drive, setting the compatibility to Win 95. Hey Presto, it installed and runs like a dream, complete with sound, music and effects. No need for ScummVM any more. Case Solved............Thanks again, you're a star !!!!!!!! Thanks to other too !!!
> 
> Meg, Scotland, UK


Thats good news thanks for letting me know


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

You're welcome 

Last thing.........Do you happen to know IF I can run the game in a *window* so that I can also chat to pals on messenger while playing?

It would be good to play in a window in order to multitask. Any idea if that can be done?

I did try C:\Sword\ -w That worked with Sims2 but seems it's not for working with BS1.....Shadow Of The Templars.

Thanks again 

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

bonniescot said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Last thing.........Do you happen to know IF I can run the game in a *window* so that I can also chat to pals on messenger while playing?
> 
> ...


No im sorry i dont


----------



## bonniescot (May 10, 2005)

No problem  just thought I'd ask anyway. Suppose I was just wanting my cake and eating it too. I shall just be happy that my lot is sorted out 

Thanks again, as usual for all the help )

Meg, Scotland, UK


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

My pleasure


----------



## Derin (Jun 19, 2007)

I kind of have the same problem...

I installed the game perfectly and the tried to open it. It said ERROR: Could not open swordres.rif. I found the file, but the game just won't start...

Later, I realized that I didn't have the "video" file. I downloaded it from ScummVM and still, it doesn't work. Even if I try to open the game with ScummVM, it can't find the game...

Thank you for your help,

Derin


----------

